# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  iOS 4.0 now available for download

## MichiganPhil

Of course, those of you getting the new phone won't need to.

----------


## andynap

I don't think I'll be reading books on my iTouch tho.


"Apple's CEO Steve Jobs announced today that iOS 4.0 upgrades for most of his company's smartphones and handhelds will be released on June 21, several days before the newly-announced iPhone 4 launches.

"iOS" is the new name for the iPhone OS. This change was made to better reflect the fact that this operating system is the basis for non-phone devices, including the iPad and iPod touch.

The new version will bring a number of enhancements, most notably support for multitasking.

Free Upgrades for (Almost) Everyone 
Naturally, the iPhone 3GS and iPod touch (Gen 3) will get an upgrade, and this will be free for both smartphone and handheld customers.

The older iPhone 3G and iPod touch (Gen 2) will also get an upgrade to iOS 4.0, but the slower processors on these device mean they won't support multitasking.

The original iPhone and iPod touch released in 2007 won't get any more operating system upgrades.

New in iOS 4.0
Easily the most significant new feature in Apple iOS 4 is much greater support for multitasking, which will allow third-party apps to perform some but not all their functions in the background, such as streaming music or downloading files. 

In addition, folders are going to be added to the application launcher, allowing users to more easily organize their software.

The next version of Apple's mobile operating system will also include a social networking service for gamers, and the iBooks app that debuted with the iPad will be extended to the iPhone and iPod touch."

----------


## JEK

I've read a couple on my iPhone. Surprisingly good,

----------


## BBT

Downloading as I write

----------


## andynap

Do you get a prompt or do you have to go on the Apple or iTunes site?

----------


## Petri

Just click the "Check for update" button on iTunes (main window after connecting the iPhone), if it doesn't offer it automagically.

Seems to work ok, I just had a chat client in the background while watching live TV with EyeTV client (which isn't multitasking so it starts from beginning when you return to it).

The folders are fine but the 12 App limit is quite annoying really, can't even fit the Lonely Planet guides in a single folder.  I'll rather read a paperback than something on the iPhone.

Anyway, no rush unless you really want something right now.

----------


## BBT

Andy you will have to update to itunes 9.2 if you have not

----------


## JEK

You also need to have the latest iPod Touch. The first generation will not take 4.0

----------


## JEK

Just finished with the folders. Went from 11 pages to 2.

----------


## andynap

> You also need to have the latest iPod Touch. The first generation will not take 4.0




I have the latest one-

----------


## JEK

Pandora is out in multitasking.

----------


## JEK

Double click the Home button to see running tasks.

----------


## JEK

Love the all inboxes view too.

----------


## andynap

Took a while but very nice. I can listen to music or my sports station while looking at other sites.

----------


## JEK

Hmm. One could always listen to iTunes and work other sites. I think the only app that has been reprogrammed to make use of multitasking is Pandora.

----------


## Petri

A few chat clients, EverNote, DropBox and Motion X GPS multitask as well.

I think we'll see most applications that are actively maintained and would benefit from multitasking to be updated over the next few days.

I just kept a chat client running over the night, it took 10 hours to drain the battery from full to empty.

----------


## JEK

My new look

----------


## MichiganPhil

Where are the wine lists, review, etc

----------


## JEK

Reference.

----------

